# Paint colour



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Hope someone here can offer some help,
i have a Cannondale bike and had a little scrape on it the green paintwork has got scratched but i cannot get any local auto paint supplier to offer any help as i dont have a paint code so have a look at the link below and see if you can help please.

http://www.cannondale.com/gbr/2013/bikes/road/elite-road/caad10/caad10-5-105-compact-crankset-28419


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bit of a long shot mate but if you try a major bodyshop they might be able to help if they've got a colour brick. It's a machine that they put on the colour you want on your bike and it finds the closest match should provide you with a code as well


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks mate, will try a few bodyshops on Monday.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

looks like kawasaki green :buffer:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

You should find that most bodyshops will have some sort of colour chart to find a good match :thumb: 
A 'push bike' is easy - mask around adjoining tubes (or decals) and spray the one damaged tube. Even if it isn't a 100% colour match it won't show like it would from panel to panel on a car.


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Surprised your local paint shop won't help you out, they should be able to use their colour cards etc. A spectrophotometer won't work on that area as its too small, we have the problem at our shop with small patterns.

Try contacting http://www.cannondaleexperts.com/Paint_c_44.html it doesn't look like they have colours for bikes after 2008 but they may help you with the colour name and code.

Then take that to your paint supplier.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

I tried Cannondale experts and they never bothered replying.


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Ah typical, best to get a colour match then at your local supplier. I would say we will do it for you but its a long bike ride from Northern Ireland! 

If you still have trouble let us know and I will ask PPG for you, ring Cannondale or a dealer and they may give you the code?


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

There won't be a code as such, most bikes are now made in Asia and with local paint manufacturers product. 

I know I've painted about 1000 bikes for a large English bike company! 

Rob


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Tried several Cannondale dealers no help what so ever, even tried Cyclingsports group who ship Cannondales into the UK never got a reply, 
Who is PPG?


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Paint manufacturers, I have found the specs which say the bike is

Colour 1 (Code) Liquigas Team Replica, Gloss (LIQ)

Liquigas being the company before Cannondale, I can find two Liquigas corporate colours but not the green on PPG's system. So will ask them Monday.

Lots of info on the bikes here http://issuu.com/csgaustralia/docs/cannondale_dealer_book_2013?mode=window&pageNumber=2

And in this forum someone had the same problem and got the paint
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=14822040


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

I have just sent the guy on the Bikeradar site a PM fingers crossed he gets back to me with some good news. 
Carcolours thanks a lot for your help really appreciate it.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Carcolours the guy from Bikeradar forum got back to me he got paint from an auto shop, but no paint code all he could remember was it was a colour from Volvo trucks


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Ah ok, go to your local paint shop (automotive) and they will have to go through their colour cards. Most shops will have cards organised into colours (as well as manufacturers) then they will go through the greens to find the nearest and tint from their. The spectro isn't accurate on small spaces, so won't save them time but I'm sure they will go through the cards if you take your bike there. To be honest ,most paint shops won't tint the colour just for a touch up as the quantity is so small, but I'm sure they will find a close match. Still would be nice to actually know the colour! I asked PPG and they don't have bicycle colours on record. Hopefully in the future as they are so popular now and more and more people are asking.


----------

